# A Little Light Full Contact Padded Stick and Empty Hand Sparring!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

The following is taken from the IRT Blog: The Instinctive Edge
found at: http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/

[yt]2hxcv8_loTU[/yt]

Just some Light Full Contact Sparring going on at our World Headquarters in Alma, Michigan.

There is some Padded Stick Sparring which is a precursor to stepping up and doing Full Contact with Rattan. Padded Stick Sparring brings out aggressiveness, competitiveness and starts the process of getting you used to contact without things being broken.

The Empty Hand Sparring has Kicking, Hand Strikes, Elbows, Knees, Takedowns and Grappling with Submissions.

What is Light Full Contact? Well no one is trying to put the other guy in the hospital! In other words you can hit as hard as you like but in the end you are looking out for your partner as well. This is training after all!

The IRT Practitioners here have big hearts as one of the Padded Stick Sparrers just started and the other two are Intermediate Practitioners honing their skills!

Look for even harder all out full rattan with only fencing masks sparring video footage from our upcoming *IRT Full Contact Stick Fighting DVD!* 

*Let the bodies hit the floor!*


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Brian, if there's anything missing from my regular aikido training it's the things in this video.  Randori in our dojo can be brutal but the locks and throws tend to really tear folks up too much to go full contact.  I'm giving serious thought to having one day a month where we pad up and just go at it like that just to give students a chance to deal with the adrenaline dump and understand just how fast an unrestricted punch comes in.  The senior guys have dealt with it already but most of the newer guys have never dealt with it at all.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Brian, if there's anything missing from my regular aikido training it's the things in this video. Randori in our dojo can be brutal but the locks and throws tend to really tear folks up too much to go full contact. I'm giving serious thought to having one day a month where we pad up and just go at it like that just to give students a chance to deal with the adrenaline dump and understand just how fast an unrestricted punch comes in. The senior guys have dealt with it already but most of the newer guys have never dealt with it at all.


 
Hey Jeff,

No doubt if you put a lock on somebody particularly a lock that moves into a throw bad things happen.  Many of the throws that I teach in their most compative sence allow no breakfall. :erg: (though of course there are other ones where someone can breakfall, roll or otherwise mitigate some of the force)  I practice many of the same style locks you are mentioning and yes they bust people up when done at real speed and moving through a takedown or throw.  So when sparring you do have to be careful not to mess your training partner's up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (otherwise you won't have any)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2008)

Good energy there!


----------



## simplicity (Jan 13, 2008)

Brain,
 Nice job with your guys there.....I like how they are fighting without constantly changing leads...




Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guy's we like to get after it every now and then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Expect even some harder rattan style action in the future.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 14, 2008)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 25, 2008)

VERY COOL Brian!  Looks like a TON of FUN!!!


----------

